# White Belly Patch



## Felicity (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi all!I hope I've popped this in the right section.
I have a pet argente buck.I noticed he has a white patch on his tummy.Would this class him as broken,or is it merely a random white patch?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Piebald is the correct term. Although Broken is the same gene as Piebald, they need a more specific pattern to be called that.  If he had a white spot on his head, too, he would be classified as Berkshire, same gene still.


----------



## Felicity (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey,

thanks very much for your help 
I am new to all the mousy colours/patterns ( or should I say varieties?) but I plan to try very hard to familiarise myself with everything 

Thanks again!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Varieties is correct  If you want to learn more about genetics and varieties, I recommend checking out www.hiiret.fi


----------



## Felicity (Aug 18, 2010)

Thankyou for the link!That is going to be very helpful indeed


----------

